
Tiny antibody component highly effective against SARS-CoV-2 in animal studies - rotbart
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2020-09-tiny-antibody-component-highly-effective.html
======
rotbart
More information: Wei Li et al, High potency of a bivalent human VH domain in
SARS-CoV-2 animal models, Cell (2020). DOI: 10.1016/j.cell.2020.09.007
[http://dx.doi.org/10.1016/j.cell.2020.09.007](http://dx.doi.org/10.1016/j.cell.2020.09.007)

